# New Kurt Kinetic 2.0 or go used from ebay?



## AllReD (Feb 11, 2007)

Its not possible to get any quality rides out during the work week so i decided I would get a trainer +subscribe to trainerroad.com

I can get a KK Road Machine 2.0 new for $315 but was wondering why not save a few bucks and go used on the older model (seen some for about $250 maybe a tad lower).

Questions:

1. Any tangible reason to get the 2.0 over the older version?
2. Any particular issues with buying a used trainer?

Thanks as always guys.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Arts had the old model for sale for $289 - the difference between the two models isn't going to effect functionality. $250 for a used KK seems high to me, I bought mine new less than that. I wouldn't have any concern buying a used KK though, they are very well built.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Used, used, used.

I won mine used in 2012 on eBay for $165 shipped. I stuck to my max bid price and lost 10 other auctions before I succeeded.

I just saw one listed on Craigslist near to me for $180.

I see no difference between the 1.0 and 2.0 versions. When buying, I only trust auctions with "real" photos and not studio shots. Misspellings and poor grammar; I then to be wary of those as well but judge on a case by case basis. Mechanically the trainers are pretty simple so there's not much that can go wrong.

P.S. I recently won a Blackburn mag trainer on eBay for $50, shipped. This was for my sister. I used it once prior to turning it over to her. I was amazed at how smooth and quiet it is and it offers plenty of resistance. For the price it was truly an even better buy than the Kurt Kinetic I own.

So don't hesitate to go used or consider a mag trainer as well.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

where are you seeing a 2.0 for $315?


----------



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

I've had my Kurt road machine for going on 10 years with 600+ hours use and it works as good now as the day I unboxed it.
The newer stuff will let you add the big flywheel weight and the new new 2.0 stuff will have different knobs that probably work a little easier.
If you can find one used and get a good deal I'd go for it.


----------



## AllReD (Feb 11, 2007)

Alfonsina said:


> where are you seeing a 2.0 for $315?


Bikestiresdirect with gold membership gives you 10% so effectively its $307 or there about.


----------



## AllReD (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks as usual to everyone of you for your responses.

Will hit ebay and set a price of 180 and see what I come up with.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm the king of buying used… maybe a Ktrainer I would chance it… I've had lots of issues with my Wahoo Kickr.. so F'n glad I got that new.


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

spdntrxi said:


> I'm the king of buying used… maybe a Ktrainer I would chance it… I've had lots of issues with my Wahoo Kickr.. so F'n glad I got that new.


What kind of issues? I am looking to get one as my next trainer.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

jmorgan said:


> What kind of issues? I am looking to get one as my next trainer.


1st had some internal issue.. TS said it's not fixable.. they take a look at spin down numbers that go to their server for diag.
They sent a replacement that has the old bad optical sensor ( which is user replaceable and take all of 1 minute )

Both issue on the surface seem the same… kickr gets really had to pedal after 5-10 seconds.. but the first one would give me spin down offset of zero, the sensor issue give normal offset in the mid 800's. 

I was able to steal optical sensor off kickr1 and put on kickr2.. and I'm good to go. Their tech service is really helpful, but have very limited hours. I love troubleshooting electronics and gadgets anyways. It's an awesome trainer when working.. so much fun with kinomap, trainerroad and segments app.


----------



## Clyde250 (Feb 24, 2007)

I picked up two of the grey KK fluid trainers for 125 and 150 with the riser block and skewers used. They have some legendary customer service so I have no problem buying these used. Most folks that buy trainers don't use it for long.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

i'm picking up my new kk 2.0 for $280 plus tax.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

I need to be saving 40-50% off the best new price I can find to justify buying used.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

road machine...no question...get the old one for cheaper.

Rock and Roll on the other hand, there are improvements...


----------

